# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Thinking about selling it all



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, you can see what I have in the signature.

I'd like to sell it to someone local to me (Connecicut or surrounding states) and really don't want to deal with selling the parts individually. I figure I'd end up selling it for $1200 or so. I have to look everything over to see what it's actually worth. So, asking that much anyways. Delivery included as long as it's close enough.

Basically I want to sell it all. Plants, substrates, stand, canopy, filtration, CO2 system, lighting, etc.

Where is the best place to advertise this. I don't want it to be in an auction as I doubt I'd be able to sell it quickly.

Selling parts will return more money to me, but I don't want the headache.

125 gallons. 5'x2' footprint. 20 inches tall tank.

Karl

I guess I'd mention the reason for selling. Have a baby on the way and I want to free up some space in my basement. I might get a 20 gallon or something else along those lines later on.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, you can see what I have in the signature.

I'd like to sell it to someone local to me (Connecicut or surrounding states) and really don't want to deal with selling the parts individually. I figure I'd end up selling it for $1200 or so. I have to look everything over to see what it's actually worth. So, asking that much anyways. Delivery included as long as it's close enough.

Basically I want to sell it all. Plants, substrates, stand, canopy, filtration, CO2 system, lighting, etc.

Where is the best place to advertise this. I don't want it to be in an auction as I doubt I'd be able to sell it quickly.

Selling parts will return more money to me, but I don't want the headache.

125 gallons. 5'x2' footprint. 20 inches tall tank.

Karl

I guess I'd mention the reason for selling. Have a baby on the way and I want to free up some space in my basement. I might get a 20 gallon or something else along those lines later on.


----------



## Chris J (Oct 7, 2003)

I know I am being lazy here, but what plants do you have? I have a 2 gallon tank that I want to sorta rescape, and well, yeah....







If you have any plants that stay small or make a carpet like effect, I would love some of that maybe.... How much would it cost to ship to the following zip: 14043?

Chris J.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Karl,
If you need to sell it all to raise money it's one thing, but for space saving I'd be more hesitant...unless you've completely lost interest in keeping that big a tank.







I'd hate to see you having to do redo all your hard work when the big-tank bug hits you again.

And congrats on the upcoming family addition!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Chris J,

I had some glosso, but other plants have overtaken the tank, blocking out the light from the bottom and I think it all died off









bharada,
Well, I look at it in several ways. I've lost interest in the maintenance area. I don't gaze at it as I thought I used to. Having so much to do these days and a baby on the way (which will take moretime up), I just want to relax whenever possible.

Also, getting rid of it will free up a VERY nice spot for my computer. The current location is in the same room, but really is cramped.

And I can get some cash for it. And save the monthly costs that comes with having the tank. Electricity, food, CO2 tank refills, etc. It all adds up.

And I plan on selling the house in 1-3 years. That tank can't be here when I'm showing the house. It makes the room look much cmaller than it is. It's over 400 sq ft, but feals like a 200 sq ft bedroom.

It will also make a nice play area for junior.

I think the bug will hit me again, but not for several years. Hopefully in a much larger house. After weighing the pros and cons, I feal the cons greatly outway the pros which are almost non-existant.

If I don't sell it, I'll be selling off the parts and possibly putting some pieces into storage.

----------
After I sell everything off, I might get a 20 gallon tank or something along those lines. A low maintencne tank from the get go. Might not even do plants. Scary thought huh









It's been a fun journey, but to every beginning, there must be an end.

Karl


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Can any recommend places to post this set up for sale? I don't think aqubid has an appropriate area.

I don't want to do EBay at all.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Found a place on aquabid to post this


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

kherman...do you have a local Aquarium Society..
that would be the best way to go...since pick-up is the key ..in a tank that size...

Hope you sold it by now


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by FISA:
> kherman...do you have a local Aquarium Society..
> ...


That's a great idea. I think I might actually try that route.

Havn't sold it yet. I did re-aquascape, but I need a new CO2 canister for hte glosso to take off.

I think I really want to sell it though







It was fun, but times have changed along with priorites.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

I hear ya kherman...

Good luck with everything...and the new coming junior...congrats!!!

yeah try that out....see if your local aquarium society has classifieds like ours do.


----------

